# What kind of habitat for African Pygmy Dormice?



## ExoticBuyer (May 24, 2010)

Hi, I'm getting African Pygmy Dormice really soon. And I was wondering about the habitat. First, what cage do I use when I'm picking them up ? I'm getting three, and I know that a small hamster cage won't do so I need help on that. Then of course there's their home, I was wondering what I should get. I was thinking about my old tank, but I saw that they jump really high so I wanted to get a wooden vivarium and I was wondering if it was a good idea. Also if it is, please give me a link to where I can buy one (one that is suitable for 3 APD's). Thanks !


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I plan to use a VX36 for mine and add toys by screwing on various fixing points such as these B&Q Mini Mount Zinc Plated, N030 and others to tie platforms and hammocks and stuff from. The viv exotic has a solid rather and thin board back which is needed, but I plan to DIY a little to make the vent holes larger and cover with strong metal vent plates

I maybe doing it all wrong though, my next animal is collecting a snake next week so planning on his home first


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

i have a pair of them, i keep mine in a 2ft glass converted fishtank in a naturalistic setup with dry peat as a substrate, and load of braches, and a couple of coconut hides. I feed them birdseed as a base, then bit of fruit, bit of livefood, and maple syrup on different days of the week. they seem to do pretty well on that!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

an arboreal exo

they love the height and jumping around!


----------



## kwoods (Apr 9, 2010)

I keep mine in a Perfecto tank with 3 shelves in it. They sleep in a coconut house on ground level but also spend a few odd nights in a small natural bark birdhouse on the top shelf. I use dust free shavings and shredded paper on the floor and in their bedrooms. I have also got 'fake' grasses, bamboo and leaves for them to climb up, run along etc and the usual toilet roll inners.
They eat a grain/seed mix of mouse food, gerbil food, hamster food and rabbit food, live mealworms, fresh fruit, fruit puree/fruit baby food and honey. I try to give them something different every night.
They are very fast and love to jump. I find them very amusing to watch especially when one is on the ground and one sneaks up to the top shelf and pounces down to the one below to pinch his mealworm!! lol


----------



## ExoticBuyer (May 24, 2010)

so more height then wideness ? i do want to load it with branches and silk plants along with some hammocks and some bird ropes. but i'm having trouble finding a good sized tank, that's in the US and cheap. do you mind helping me out ? :2thumb:


----------



## animalmadfliss (May 23, 2010)

Is it true you can't sex them for five months?
I have been told this from a breeder while I was researching on mouse species.

Fee


----------



## ExoticBuyer (May 24, 2010)

OH i was also wondering where they sold sets like these ? 

http://i46.tinypic.com/2jfzp00.jpg  thanks


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Bridges & Stairs for Small Pets at zooplus they sell alot of toys like that but think those may also be home made. Maybe one toy there is the hamster swing. Ive seen that picture before, it belongs to someone on here. Thinking Naomi or Twiglet?

I love this and will likely want one for my APDs
Playhouse Miro: Great Deals on Cabins for Small Pets at zooplus


----------

